# Muay Thai bag work !!



## Day walker (May 13, 2011)

Just a short video from my gym.. I am just a average guy. So not expect anything crazy ;-)

[YT]b17KEZrSVwI[/YT]


----------



## Day walker (May 15, 2011)

Any comments positive or negative it does not matter. Just happy to get some feed back. We all learn from listening to others. And from our own mistakes.....


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, my only question is: where are your targets? Are you just punching the bag or is there a specific target in mind (Body, ribs, head...ect) ? 

Chris


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2011)

Looking pretty good to me.  I'd say three things;

Try not to drop your opposite hand before you throw your round kick, it can give it away to your opponent.

Keep your elbows in when you punch.

When you throw your punches you are bringing your hands back to under your chin then lifting them up to your face again, instead of bringing them straight back to your face.

Apart from that, not too shabby.  And I'm far from being an expert, so you can take all that with a grain of salt if you like.


----------



## K831 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good man. Pivoting on that foot and turning those hips over... knee is past the target and slightly bent. That's how I was taught to kick! 

@ 47 - 49 sec are you crossing your stance? I typically consider that a no-no. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Day walker (May 17, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Thanks for sharing, my only question is: where are your targets? Are you just punching the bag or is there a specific target in mind (Body, ribs, head...ect) ?
> 
> Chris



To be honest with you it depends from time to time... But yes i try to think of the bag like my opponent !!


----------



## Day walker (May 18, 2011)

K831 said:


> Looks good man. Pivoting on that foot and turning those hips over... knee is past the target and slightly bent. That's how I was taught to kick!
> 
> @ 47 - 49 sec are you crossing your stance? I typically consider that a no-no.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



Yes you are right ;-)


----------

